# "form 1 in undefined" problem



## hamid (16. Jul 2012)

Hallo Freunde.

Ich hab JS Exception und weiß leider nicht 100% woher das kommt da ich kein JS Experte bin.


Wenn ich den Html Code ausführe bekomme ich die JS Exception "form1 is undefined" . Hat die Meldung vielleicht mit diese Zeile zutun ? 

var rrtn = EpAdmC.GetSecureBox();


Wird die Klasse EpAdmC nicht erkannt ?

Danke für jede Hilfe





Code :


```
<html>
<head><title> MIS Test </title>
<script language="javaScript">

	function goSession() {
		var rrtn = EpAdmC.GetSecureBox();
		if(rrtn != "") {
			form1.totaldata.value = rrtn;
			form1.submit();
	  	} else {
			alert('mySingle login pleaze..');
			return;
		}
        }

</script>
</head>
<body onLoad="javascript:goSession()"></OBJECT>
<OBJECT ID="EpAdm2 Control" name="EpAdmC" CLASSID="CLSID:C63E3330-049F-4C31-B47E-425C84A5A725">
<form name="form1" method="post" action="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\web server extensions\12\TEMPLATE\LAYOUTS\site_connect.aspx">
<input type="hidden" name="totaldata" value="">
</form>

</body>
</html>
```


----------



## nillehammer (16. Jul 2012)

Die im JS verwendete Variable "form1"

```
form1.totaldata.value = rrtn;
```
muss irgendwo deklariert sein. Falls der Code nicht von Dir kommt, sondern von einem Framework generiert wurde, versuch mal, zusätzlich zu 
	
	
	
	





```
name="form1"
```
 noch ein 
	
	
	
	





```
id="form1"
```
 in den HTML-Formtag einzubauen. Die meisten JS-Frameworks gehen nämlich auf die (dokumentweit) eindeutige Id.


----------



## nillehammer (16. Jul 2012)

Ach ja, und wenn der Code von Dir ist, kannst/musst Du die Variable form1 natürlich selbst deklarieren/initialisieren. Unter der Voraussetzung, dass Du -wie in meinem letzten Post beschrieben- die eindeutige Id vergeben hast, ist das ein Einzeiler:

```
form1 = document.getElementById("form1");
```


----------

